# Texas Trout Championship ~ Texas Boys Outdoors! 7-29-17



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is info on the next Texas Boys Outdoors Tourney. Info can be found on the web site:

https://www.texasboysoutdoors.org/pages/july-29th-trout-fishing-championship

or the Facebook Page:

https://www.facebook.com/Texas-Boys-Outdoors-440789635942571/


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

*fun tournament*

super excited every time Texas Boys put on a tournament. Always a good time for me and my family. This tournament is set up for all type of anglers. Great group of guys who are making a difference in a lot of veterans and kids lives.


----------

